# JBs Nissan S15



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*When Ron bought this Nissan S15 he already had some big plans for it. Four years ago he started this adventure and still has plenty ideas left for it. The situation of the car now? A Vertex bodykit, Varrstoen wheels and a huge list of Greddy parts combined with a Nissan Skyline RB25DET engine.

Read the whole feature on Nissan S15 - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------

